# Best place to buy chipboard?



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

Hiya,

I was hoping someone could let me know where the cheapest places to purchase melamine faced chipboard in any of the wood effects provided its not white.

I am also going to be after a place where i purchase 4mm glass and have it cut to size.

Thanks 

Alex


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

think b and q have it on offer at the moment don't they?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

B&Q and look in your yellow pages for a small local glazier - they cut to size for you for next to nothing!


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

the big DIY stores usually have contiboard available, and some cut to size, but look for local DIY places too. The local stores will often do it cheaper, cut to size, and even deliver

Look in yellow pages for local glaziers and shop round 'cos prices vary enormously


----------

